
When the Data Bubble Bursts, Companies Will Have to Actually Sell Things Again - t23
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3059722/when-the-data-bubble-bursts-companies-will-have-to-actually-sell-things-again
======
1812Overture
Select a new thing X. Choose between "X is a fad/bubble" and "X is a
fundamental paradigm shift". Write article. Profit.

~~~
CyberDildonics
I don't think this article deserves that label. It is about producing
entertainment that serves the dual purpose as an advertisement which is
incredibly common but seems to be something people aren't paying much
attention to.

People don't seem to realize that if you see an article about a product or a
company etc. that article was organized by a promotion company being payed by
the people who make what the article is about.

